# Petrus v. Fridrich



## Cubie Newbie (Apr 11, 2008)

I guess this was an issue that has been popping up. I've been wondering which was overall better. Or are they just the same, depending solely on personal preference? Does anyone out there use a hybrid Petrus/Fridrich system (Like one I'm thinking about using)?

EDIT: Lofty and Dene, if you post more than 10,000,000 posts here a day (because I know you have very strong opinions on this subject) I might get slightly annoyed


----------



## Dene (Apr 11, 2008)

I think 10 million posts is a teensy over-statement  . I'm working on a Petrus/Fridrich/MGLS hybrid! I see a lot of advantages in the system, especially the variability that Petrus has compared to fridrich, where the cross is fixed from the start. With petrus you have 3 whole faces free to manoeuvre.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 11, 2008)

There isn't an "overall better" between Petrus and Fridrich. It's an opinion question as they are both fast, but I'll give you some details about them (if you don't already know them)

The main difference between the Petrus and Fridrich Method is the F2L. Fridrich does the cross, then insert the corners and edges, while Petrus works on building blocks. For the last layer on Petrus, you end up with the edges correctly oriented (cross on top) once you finish the F2L. With the Fridrich method, that doesn't always happen. So if you want to complete the OLL both very fast, you'll have to learn 50 more OLL algorithms for Fridrich... I guess you could say the Petrus method is better on the last layer. After that, you can do the Last however you want (for both methods).

I THINK most world record breakers use the Fridrich Method, but I'm not entirely sure. So the Fridrich Method is more popular because Petrus requires more thinking at first, and that may make some people think that Fridrich is better. Well the two methods have their advantages and disadvantages, and I would say none of them is better than another.

I don't use hybrid Petrus/Fridrich system because I don't know what it is  sorry


----------



## ShawnCunningham (Apr 11, 2008)

I am learning Petrus now, i used to use a mix of Petrus 2x2x3 and Fridrich OLL and PLL, but i found that using Fridrich F2L was faster for me. I never learned the rest of the Petrus method.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 11, 2008)

I know how to do both, but I gotta say, I prefer Fridrich. Yes, it is more moves, but there isn't as much looking for it. As Dan Dzoan said to me, "It's rather mindless."


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 11, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> I know how to do both, but I gotta say, I prefer Fridrich. Yes, it is more moves, but there isn't as much looking for it. As Dan Dzoan said to me, "It's rather mindless."



Great summary! Fridrich is mindless. All the random people on the bus think that I'm not even looking when solving. I'm going to switch back to petrus, starting with trying some fewest move solves to practice block building. I'm getting sub-30 F2L+LL Cross constantly as opposed to over 40 with Fridrich speed solves. I would like to try to learn ZBLL with Petrus after I get sub-20 average after probably a year.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Apr 12, 2008)

Dene, your Petrus/Fridrich/MGLS method sounds really interesting. Is it almost finished or is it still only a concept?

Isn't using your mind to solve the cube more fun though?


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2008)

Well I'm still working on ELS, then I will get to CLS. That will take a while, so it's gonna be a while before I can use MGLS, but I'm working on Petrus, or at least doing a 2x2x2 block then extending to 2x2x3, and kind of improvising from there.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 13, 2008)

Dene said:


> Well I'm still working on ELS, then I will get to CLS. That will take a while, so it's gonna be a while before I can use MGLS, but I'm working on Petrus, or at least doing a 2x2x2 block then extending to 2x2x3, and kind of improvising from there.



Hae Dene, can you post some of your new system when you finish?
If so thanks, if not.....do you really love your girlfriend.....


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2008)

Well it's really vauge, I do very much improvise. I'll see what I can do once I get it more concise though.


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 13, 2008)

Fridrich it increases number of cases you need to learn but it has less intuitive only the cross so everything is always built for you


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 13, 2008)

coopersacatfilms said:


> Fridrich it increases number of cases you need to learn but it has less intuitive only the cross so everything is always built for you



What do you mean by more cases? People who do algorithm-based Fridrich F2L say something around 41 cases for F2L. If Petrus had less cases, I'm sure everyone would migrate over there.

I'm not quite understanding what you mean by "everything is always built for you."


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 13, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> coopersacatfilms said:
> 
> 
> > Fridrich it increases number of cases you need to learn but it has less intuitive only the cross so everything is always built for you
> ...



He/she means cases for cases for algorithms. Meaning that Fridrich has more algorithms you need to learn. 

When he/she says "everything is always built ofr you" he/she's talking about how the algorithms always match up with the case. You just have to follow the algorithms, and you can solve the cube with it. And he/she is saying that the algorithms are already made for you, they are already invented by someone else. Also, he/she's saying the cross step of the Fridrich Method is the one where you don't have algorithms.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Apr 13, 2008)

I currently use Fridrich but do know how to do the Petrus F2L. Could it be argued that if you the F2L for Fridrich intuitively, you're still solving it with logic?

Also, I think Petrus is more fun, albeit slightly harder. I think I'll practice on it and try to get faster.


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2008)

coopersacatfilms said:


> Fridrich it increases number of cases you need to learn but it has less intuitive only the cross so everything is always built for you



Increases the number of cases? Are you kidding? The whole point of doing cross is to restrict the F2L to 41 cases (assuming the person using that number was right). Petrus has far more than 41 cases after the first 2x2x2 block.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Apr 14, 2008)

I think that they meant that you have to memorize less algs for Fridrich F2L. But Petrus is intuitive! ??? :confused:


----------



## joey (Apr 14, 2008)

I think he means you have to "learn 41 F2L cases", whereas in Petrus you don't have to "learn any cases, because it's intuitive".


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 14, 2008)

I would say it is really personal preference because some people don't understand petrus or Fridrich


----------



## Dene (Apr 14, 2008)

I still don't get how that _increases_ the number of cases? Is he trying to say that, because it's intuitive there aren't any cases, or something? Because that definitely does not work.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Apr 14, 2008)

Petrus has NO cases whatsoever, because it is intuitive blockbuilding. Comparing the number of cases for Fridrich to Petrus is like comparing the colour of a apple with another NONEXISTENT one! Therefore, it is impossible to either accept or refute this comparison between the number of cases because there IS NOTHING TO COMPARE IT TO, because Petrus has NO cases whatsoever.

I like how I started and ended with the same exact phrase.


----------



## Dene (Apr 14, 2008)

But Petrus does have cases, if you think about it. For the start, you are only looking for 4 pieces. Sure they could be anywhere on the cube, but the amount of cases for those 4 pieces is limited, and thus making cases (maybe millions or billions, but still limited)


----------



## joey (Apr 14, 2008)

Dene said:


> But Petrus does have cases, if you think about it. For the start, you are only looking for 4 pieces. Sure they could be anywhere on the cube, but the amount of cases for those 4 pieces is limited, and thus making cases (maybe millions or billions, but still limited)


That is the same for the cross, 4 pieces on the cube!

I would say there are 41 cases after the cross, for F2L. There are many more states, however. I would say there are many states after a 2x2 block, but not cases.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 14, 2008)

There are a few recognizable cases for blockbuilding tho. Check out Lars's site's blockbuilding tips page and he has all kinds of cases named.


----------

